#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Need help translating text

## Swanlee78

Hi all

I'm sure my wife is cheating on me. She sent me this text by accident instead of her friend because I obviously don't understand thai. 
Basic Google translation mentions seeing a guy. 

Thanks in advance. 

ไปสิคะ
แต่แม่จะไปกี่โมง
หนูจะไปกินข้าวกะผุชายก่อนอิอิ

----------


## Chittychangchang

To ask me
But even the few
I would like to eat rotten man before me.

 :Confused:

----------


## Johnny Farang

My best reckoning:


"Go...

But Mother will go what time

I'm going to go eat with a man before hee-hee "

----------


## Nicethaiza

I guess this she is talking with her mum... :Smile:

----------


## NZdick1983

Hi Swan... with all due respect mate.

If you are sure your wife is cheating on you - why are you still in a relationship with her??

Trust is #1 important thing in any relationship... if you can't trust your wife implicitly, well... you know the rest of the story.

As much as I love my wife, if I ever had grounds to believe she was cheating on me, I would divorce her faster than Chitty eats his banana..

 :bananaman:

----------


## thaimeme

> I guess this she is talking with her mum...


Yep...
And seems to be a partial message.

----------


## Nicethaiza

> ไปสิคะ


I'm going with you ka





> แต่แม่จะไปกี่โมง


But Mum : what time you will go ka





> หนูจะไปกินข้าวกะผุชายก่อนอิอิ


I will going to eat with my guy frist eiei

----------

